# Meyer Lemons



## Toots (Jan 18, 2009)

I picked up some Meyer lemons at Trader Joe's yesterday.  I tried them for the first time last winter and I really like their flavor.  I made a meyer lemon tart last winter. Tonight I think I am going to make meyer lemon bars.  

How long does the Meyer lemon season last?  I only see them for a few weeks around here and then they are gone.  They are so good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

While I've yet to grow one myself - although I plan to - they're supposed to make excellent container shrubs that can be brought indoors during the winter, & will actually flower & fruit as such.


----------



## QSis (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooooo, I want some, too!  jkath grows them in her yard (where IS jkath, BTW?) and talked about them all the time till I went out and got some.

I made a lemon upside down cake that was fantastic!  This time, I'm going for Scotch's Lemon Chess Pie http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=775808&postcount=1

I'm sorry that I don't know the whens and how longs of Meyer Lemon season, Toots, but I'm going looking at my TJ's.  Last year, I had to get them at Whole Foods and they were pretty pricey.

Lee


----------



## shortchef (Jan 18, 2009)

I can still get them here in southern Florida. Since we just moved here in September, I'm not sure how long they are in season. I have stocked up! They make a wonderful marmalade, pie, cake, marinade, etc. Also in my yard is a Ponderosa lemon tree. The lemons weigh about a pound and a half APIECE. Lots of seeds but also lots of delicious juice. When the Ponderosas get ripe we check the trees of the people who are not in Florida (all our neighbors have at least one other house somewhere) and we might swipe a lemon or two. If you don't pick them they end up on the ground and draw the fruit rats, so we are doing our absent neighbors a favor. I squeeze the juice and freeze it in ice cube trays.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, juice them and zest them and freeze. I'm attempting to grow a miniature meyer tree it's just hanging in there I actually have some fruit growing but I afraid the humidity here usually 20% is way to low.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 18, 2009)

*
Why am I always the rebel?  I don't like Meyer lemons because they have almost sweet, orange flavor to them.  I love the sour, intense lemon flavor of Eureka lemons.  Meyers are becoming more and more popular and I'm afraid they'll replace Eurekas.  *


----------



## kadesma (Jan 19, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *
> Why am I always the rebel?  I don't like Meyer lemons because they have almost sweet, orange flavor to them.  I love the sour, intense lemon flavor of Eureka lemons.  Meyers are becoming more and more popular and I'm afraid they'll replace Eurekas.  *


That won't happen,because of the thorns on them it makes them hard to pick. That is why they cost so much more in the stores..I love them and so I got one and have it in a good sized pot. Right now there is at least 2 dozen lemons of good size on it...They make wonderful lemonade and I've been squeezing them over my salads with evoosalt and pepper...Wonderful ! I like the Eurekas  for many things like a squeeze over my fish instead of vinegar and I use them when I can't get meyers  Really though I  love lemon so I'll use either and be happy
kadesma


----------



## pugger (Jan 19, 2009)

We've been growing them since the summer. The jury's still out on whether the last freeze killed the plant. But we did take all the lemons off beforehand.

The lemons are good, almost mild enough to eat like an orange.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Why am I always the rebel? I don't like Meyer lemons because they have almost sweet, orange flavor to them. I love the sour, intense lemon flavor of Eureka lemons. Meyers are becoming more and more popular and I'm afraid they'll replace Eurekas. *


 
aww you're not a rebel.  Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## attie (Jan 20, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> While I've yet to grow one myself - although I plan to - they're supposed to make excellent container shrubs that can be brought indoors during the winter, & will actually flower & fruit as such.


True Breezy-----get the Dwarf Meyer, I have an improved variety that produces many fruit called "Lots a lemons" which is ideal for potting. 
Lots A Lemon New Dwarf Form - Citrus Limon


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Last year Plumies (who seems to have also disappeared) sent me a box....
WONDERFUL!!! 
I don't see them in the store here too often. Most people in this neck o' the woods wouldn't know one from a......
ok anyway, I luv 'em!!!


----------



## Toots (Jan 20, 2009)

Suzi - are you near a Trade Joes?  I got mine at TJs but I know Whole paycheck Foods has them too....


----------

